# HAUNTED RADIO: ahs: hotel, halloween extreme, mchc, damien, area 51, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating Mother's Day with news on the Motor City Haunt Club's Haunted Garage Sale, Halloween Extreme, Damien, American Horror Story: Hotel, Area 51, and more!!

Then, we review the 1983 film, "Psycho 2." Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the song, "Little Space Girl." Also, our top ten list of the top female killers or monsters in horror history. All of this and so much more on the May 6 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-050615.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

